# Seems you can make an A6 an RS6 for £5.99...



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

and Voila!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

And you can't even tell WOW


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't think much of the retro exhaust mods ;-)


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I didn't take a second shot but the owner had the normal Sline wing badges on too! Think he was going for the full Audi set!!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thing is it's a decent enough car as a 3 litre diesel. 

Obviously not RS6 territory but still some poke I'm sure. 

Owner should be taking badges off not adding.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

O dear....


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What is the point ? Who's he trying to fool ? NOT the peeps that know about cars, cos even if it didnt have the TDi badge, the down-turned exhaust tells you its a diesel !
And for those that are not in the know about cars / badging etc, probably will not notice RS6, and even if they do, they wont know what it is or even give a sh1t !!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Quick tell the insurance declaration brigade!!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Beast


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm off to ebay to get an ST badge or even an RS badge for my dirty diesel focus.....didn't realise this was such an easy mod!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

danwel said:


> I'm off to ebay to get an ST badge or even an RS badge for my dirty diesel focus.....didn't realise this was such an easy mod!!


The badge adds 170bhp .


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> Thing is it's a decent enough car as a 3 litre diesel.
> 
> Obviously not RS6 territory but still some poke I'm sure.
> 
> *Owner should be taking badges off not adding*.


Correct. Big fan of de-badging. I started off on a 1985 B Cav SRi back in the day.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> The badge adds 170bhp .


Definitley getting one then lol


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> The badge adds 170bhp .


As a minimum


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to go all out and stick a Veyron badge on mine.... tee hee


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

stuartr said:


> I'm going to go all out and stick a Veyron badge on mine.... tee hee


Guaranteed 450bhp increase.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd doubt geniune audio badge was 5.99 lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who is he trying to kid?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When he takes this to the Audi dealership for a service or whatever, there going to laugh at him for sure.

Might as well have stuck an R8 badge on it! :lol:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

wha's the betting if he takes it to the likes of Kwik Fit they'll try and tell him his tyres are not the recommended ones for an RS6?


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I know of someone who has done this to an A6 (is that car from the Chester area by any chance?), and my mate put it the best way possible!

"Anyone who knows what an RS6 is will know that it isn't an RS6 and will think you are a ****. Anyone who doesn't know what an RS6 is won't care and won't want to know, so what's the point?"


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

danwel said:


> I'm off to ebay to get an ST badge or even an RS badge for my dirty diesel focus.....didn't realise this was such an easy mod!!


so easy that i now drive a ford mondeo rs 500 cosworth tdci:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

s29nta said:


> so easy that i now drive a ford mondeo rs 500 cosworth tdci:thumb:


Result:thumb: You just need a limited edition badge to finish it off:argie:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Do NASA sell badges? If they do, I'll get one for my old knackered metro and some people might think it's the new Space Shuttle replacement!!?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Steve said:


> Guaranteed 450bhp increase.


Ah hang on a minute!!! Just had a genius thought....
so what is you put TWO badges on!!

900BHP! Awesome!!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

woodybeefcake said:


> I know of someone who has done this to an A6 (is that car from the Chester area by any chance?)


Not a million miles away - was at a hotel in North Wales so possibly the same one :lol:

I mean lets be honest - unless the owner has a twin brother or sister surely there cannot be another one!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SBM said:


> Ah hang on a minute!!! Just had a genius thought....
> so what is you put TWO badges on!!
> 
> 900BHP! Awesome!!!


If you put a RS6 badge and a Sline badge all on the same rear panel You not only get 450bhp from the RS6 badge but the Sline badge will give you a hybrid turbo conversion so yeah easy 900-950bhp :driver:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am off to ebay to get an RS, ST, Zetec and a limited edition as i'm shooting for one mirrion horse power lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

danwel said:


> I am off to ebay to get an RS, ST, Zetec and a limited edition as i'm shooting for one mirrion horse power lol


Careful too many badge's can give you up known tuned abilities.

You may never be allowed in halfords again as the car will be too powerful


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Ooooh I've got a label printer.. think what I could have ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Careful too many badge's can give you up known tuned abilities.
> 
> You may never be allowed in halfords again as the car will be too powerful


What about if i get some K&N, Koni, HKS stickers to put down the front doors won't that help?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

stuartr said:


> Ooooh I've got a label printer.. think what I could have ?


RS6,Sline, supaleggera,hybrid,optimaldrive,bluemotion technonoly,RS,M Sport, VXR turbo.

You will destroy a veryon with those badges on a micra :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

danwel said:


> What about if i get some K&N, Koni, HKS stickers to put down the front doors won't that help?


Nah no good man. You need NOS on there too.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Nah no good man. You need NOS on there too.


Goes without saying lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tempted to get a Overfinch badge for my Reliant lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> Tempted to get a Overfinch badge for my Reliant lol












RS edition


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Steve said:


> RS edition


:lol: Clean little mk1 Robin that.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

danwel said:


> I am off to ebay to get an RS, ST, Zetec and a limited edition as i'm shooting for one mirrion horse power lol


Surely you mean 1 "minion" horsepower :lol:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Got fed up with my rs500 mondeo, quick as a flash it's now a ford mustang gt500 tdci:driver:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> :lol: Clean little mk1 Robin that.


Bodywork shows no rust :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

stuartr said:


> Bodywork shows no rust :lol:


Well with the add on lights and the othe rbits obviously the blue paint work is a hybrid nanotech polymere design . so easy 700bhp in there :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

SBM said:


> Surely you mean 1 "minion" horsepower :lol:


Good effort:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

stuartr said:


> Bodywork shows no rust :lol:


:lol: Yes for some reason they don't seem to rust


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys,

If it's about badges, imagine how much power this must have. Real Veyron eater I'd reckon...



















Cooks


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Guys,
> 
> If it's about badges, imagine how much power this must have. Real Veyron eater I'd reckon...
> 
> ...


I've seen some trash but I think that wins. Sad thing is I bet the owner thinks he is the mutts nuts


----------

